# Cleaning Barnacles



## Xaquin

Any ideas on how to get the remains of barnacles off bottles? Soak in CLR maybe? I can get the bulky part off, no problems, but the little imprint where they cling on is really tough.  I've tried a copper brush, steel wool, and a wood toothpick, but none do the job.


----------



## southern Maine diver

Andrew... I do all of my bottle hunting underwater.  Found some real nice stuff over the years. I haven't been on the forum for a while, but I did post some advice for removing barnacles with an acid bath solution, several years ago. It may still be in the archives, but in case it is not.... try a 50/50 solution of muriatic acid with water. You can get the muriatic acid at most pool places or businesses that cater to brick layers, stone layers etc. Place the acid/water mixture in a five gallon bucket, place your bottles in it and cover.  You can let the bottles sit for a couple of days and the acid solution will not hurt the glass. Remove the bottles wearing rubber protective gloves, wear eye protection in case of an accidental splash and make sure the bucket is kept outside so that no fumes get into the house or garage. Soak the acid cleaned bottles in fresh water and then remove.  does a great job removing barnacles, calcium growth, and coral.  Good luck and enjoy  Wayne[]


----------



## Xaquin

awesome!

Thank you so much!


----------



## chosi

In case you didn't see it, a previous thread about barnacles said to use Vinegar.


----------



## Xaquin

The vinegar did indeed work! I soaked the problem area over night and when I woke up, I rubbed the barnacle bits with my thumb and they dissolved completely.


----------

